# Practicing Speed Shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is a recreation of the "5 cans in 25 seconds" challenge at the ECST which I failed miserably. I've given myself three extra seconds since I had to start the timer myself but it turns out I didn't need them. I'm shooting "Crazy Mike Style" with 10 shots in my draw hand when I start shooting.
I've been doing this for one day and expect to get much faster from here.
Distance is 35', ammo is 1/2" steel, slingshot is an OD Greed SPS while mine is in for a tune-up at the Performance Catapults factory.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good job man!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done!!
I`m a noob in speedshooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

tune up??? Please explain.


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

You did it, GREAT JOB!! I really liked the last hit on the can on the ground.

Enjoyed meeting you at the ECST! I had a great time at my first time there.

Keep up the practice and enjoy!

Randy


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just An Old Kid said:


> Enjoyed meeting you at the ECST! I had a great time at my first time there.
> 
> Randy


Same here, man!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting. The "need for speed" invades the slingshot world.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Your little mime performance in the end was pretty awesome. And that blanket... That beautiful blanket...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Your little mime performance in the end was pretty awesome. And that blanket... That beautiful blanket...


I added the tag on that post just for you (and Beanflip, he's a big fan of the Unicorn Blanket as well).


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Your a good shot M_J.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good shooting MJ!_


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> tune up??? Please explain.


My SPS is a very early production number (#5, to be exact). Jim has made some very subtle changes to the countour since then and after handling one of the newer ones I asked him if he could do the same to mine. He's also putting a "tactical" finish on it rather than the pretty but slick full sanding that I had done previously.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It's nice to be able to grip it, much easier with the raw micarta edge. I love mine!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> tune up??? Please explain.


My SPS is a very early production number (#5, to be exact). Jim has made some very subtle changes to the countour since then and after handling one of the newer ones I asked him if he could do the same to mine. He's also putting a "tactical" finish on it rather than the pretty but slick full sanding that I had done previously.
[/quote]Thanks.For a second I thought that thing had spark plugs. LOL


----------

